# Hi from Chico, CA!



## Fumbling Dufus (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I just registered. Cool site, for sure.
Anyway, my background is mostly in the JKD Concepts/Filipino area.
I was a student in the PFS (Progressive Fighting Systems) organization for maybe 6 or 7 years, and was fortunate enough to train along the way with some good people: Richard Bustillo, Burton Richardson, Fred Shadian, James Keating, Paul Vunak & Tom Cruse. There may have been more, but it really doesn't matter, now. 
I haven't trained seriously for a number of years, but I try to spend regular time on the basics. I'll be 50 in January, but feel pretty good, and I'm going to get my 14 year old son going on some of the same.

Glad to be here!

F-D


----------



## DJ QUIK JR (Jun 15, 2010)

fight me or die!!!


welcome


----------



## seasoned (Jun 15, 2010)

Fumbling Dufus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just registered. Cool site, for sure.
> Anyway, my background is mostly in the JKD Concepts/Filipino area.
> ...


Greetings and welcome aboard. My son started when he was young also, great experience. Clad you like the site, enjoy.


----------



## crushing (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome!  When I see Chico, CA, I think Sierra Nevada Brewing Company, one of the founding companies of the better beer movement.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Jun 15, 2010)

Greetings...


----------



## stickarts (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Fumbling Dufus (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------

